# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Qualcomm Module 4.0 10+ Model Added (05th March 2019)

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm V 4.0*                                  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm v4.0 *  **   *[X] Release Note Miracle Falcon Qualcomm v4.0* *80+ Models Added* * [+] Huawei Flash Board Firmware for dead Devices [+] Qualcomm Generic Root option in Edl Mode [+] Qualcomm Enable Adb Option in Edl Mode [+] Huawei New Method for update.app extraction [+] New Generic Method for Screen lock Disable [+] Qualcomm Forensic in Adb/Edl Mode/Custom Recovery [+] Read Contacts/Call Logs/Sms/Deleted contacts [+] Fixed Write Xml Process  [+] Read info / Unlock [+] Remove Frp / Factory Reset [+] Read Write Qcn [+] Read Write Reset Efs [+] Enable Diag [+] Read Write Erase Fw [+]  Remove Screenlocks with Data Loss  [+]  Imei Repair [+]  Read Contacts/Sms/Call Logs   [+]  BLu v010q [+]  BLu v010q [+]  BLu w010q [+]  BLu x010q [+]  BLu x011q [+]  BLu x020q [+]  BLu x030q [+]  BLu x100q [+]  BLu y530q [+]  BLu y534q [+]  BLu y650q [+]  BLu z010q  [+]  Bq Aquaris e5 [+]  Bq Aquaris e5s [+]  Bq Aquaris e5s [+]  Bq Aquaris m5 [+]  Bq Aquaris m5.5 [+]  Bq Aquaris u [+]  Bq Aquaris u lite [+]  Bq Aquaris u plus [+]  Bq Aquaris u2 [+]  Bq Aquaris v [+]  Bq Bqs-5025 [+]  Bq Bqs-5037  [+]  Blackphone Bp2  [+]  Casper via e1c [+]  Casper via m2 [+]  Casper via p1 [+]  Casper via v10 [+]  Casper via v6 [+]  Casper via v6x  [+]  Cat s30 [+]  Cat s40 [+]  Cat s50 [+]  Cat s60  [+]  Cherry flare x2 [+]  Cherry one g1 [+]  Cherry ultra  [+]  Condor pgn506 [+]  Condor plume h1  [+]  Coolpad 3600i [+]  Coolpad 5200s [+]  Coolpad 5263 [+]  Coolpad 5263c [+]  Coolpad 5263s [+]  Coolpad 5311 [+]  Coolpad 5313s [+]  Coolpad 5316 [+]  Coolpad 5360 [+]  Coolpad 7236 [+]  Coolpad 7251 [+]  Coolpad 7560i [+]  Coolpad 7620l-w00 [+]  Coolpad 8297-t02 [+]  Coolpad 8297-w01 [+]  Coolpad 8297l-i00 [+]  Coolpad 8297l-s00 [+]  Coolpad 8675-a [+]  Coolpad 8675-w00 [+]  Coolpad a8-930 [+]  Coolpad a8-i01 [+]  Coolpad c103 [+]  Coolpad c106 [+]  Coolpad e2c [+]  Coolpad k1-nw-i00 [+]  Coolpad play6 [+]  Coolpad r116 [+]  Coolpad sk3-s00 [+]  Coolpad sk3-u00 [+]  Coolpad thd-s0 [+]  Coolpad Y70-c [+]  Coolpad Y72-s00 [+]  Coolpad Y75 [+]  Coolpad Y76-i01 [+]  Coolpad Y76-u00 [+]  Coolpad Y90-g00 [+]  Coolpad Y91-i00  [+]  Dexp p150 [+]  Dexp p245 [+]  Dexp x255 [+]  Dexp x355  [+]  Elephone Trunk  [+]  Evercoss S50d     [+] Automatic Loader Selection for 270+ Variants : [+] MSM8992 : 3 Variants [+] MSM8994 : 4 Variants [+] MSM8996 : 5 Variants [+] MSM8x26 : 2 Variants [+] SDM660  : 9 Variants [+] MSM8916 : 26 Variants [+] MSM8226 : 1 Variants [+] MSM8909 : 55 Variants [+] MSM8917 : 22 Variants [+] MSM8936 : 24 Variants [+] MSM8937 : 32 Variants [+] MSM8952 : 20 Variants [+] MSM8953 : 23 Variants [+] MSM8974 : 8 Variants [+] MSM8998 : 5 Variants [+] MSM8064 : 2 Variants [+] MSM8064T: 1 Variants [+] MSM8930 : 1 Variants [+] MSM8960 : 1 Variants [+] MSM8976 : 14 Variants [+] MSM8x10 : 6 Variants [+] MSM8929 : 5 Variants 
Note: In Some Cases Automatic Detection Detects but Fails to boot,
you Must Manually Select Model in that case or Use Factory mbn[/SIZE]*  *BR [SV]'S MIRACLE TEAM*       *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *         *Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key*   *# No Need Login Auto Login* *# All Free Packs Available* *# No Need buy Other Dongle or Card*    **  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_      Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key    # No Need Login Auto Login  # All Free Packs Available  # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card   This is Thunder Promo Offer any time will Stop.      Officially Distributor Falcon Activation on Miracle Key /  Miracle Thunder   Just $17   GSMSERVER Officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   IMEI.US officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   _

----------

